# Как правильно играть стоя?



## Иринка (7 Июн 2014)

Хотелось бы уточнить и посоветоваться.Столкнулась с массой проблем:1)Во время игры подымаются плечи.2) Немного немеет правая рука после занятий.3)Локоть стараюсь не подымать высоко , но не знаю правильно ли это.Инструмент относительно не тяжелый 9 кг.В общем , ощущения совсем не такие как при игре сидя.Подскажите ,пожалуйста,как правильно играть стоя.Не хочу чтобы начались проблемы со здоровьем.
P.S.- На удивление в методических книгах, которые я люблю читать ,тоже ничего не написано об этом , только о постановке сидя.А жаль...Это сейчас актуальная тема,на мой взгляд...


----------



## redrik_shukhart (8 Июн 2014)

Доброго дня! Вы на баяне или на аккордеоне играете, есть ли у Вас поперечный ремень? Тщательно произведите подгонку ремней, чтобы минимизировать смещение грифа в горизонтальной и вертикальной плоскостях. Положение правой руки, на мой взгляд, нужно стараться сохранить, как при игре сидя. Фразировку рассчитывайте так, чтобы не раздвигать мех чрезмерно широко. Правая рука немеет из-за того, что исполняет функцию упора для инструмента, в дополнение к игре. Думаю, подгонка ремней должна устранить эту проблему. Движение меха на разжим осуществляйте не в строну и не вверх, а несколько огибая тело - к низу, к левому бедру, таким образом устраняя перенапряжение плечевых мышц левой руки. При движении меха на сжим, можно упирать ребро правого полукорпуса баяна в правую грудную мышцу, что также уменьшит горизонтальное смещение грифа. Из моего личного опыта - восходящие пассажи лучше исполнять на разжим. Думаю, будет нелишне регулярно проделывать физические упражнения для укрепления мышц тела, работающих при исполнении стоя (мышцы плеч и спины). Надеюсь, что мой личный опыт поможет Вам преодолеть возникшие трудности.


----------



## Иринка (8 Июн 2014)

Я играю на баяне.Думаю Вы правы , к подгонке ремней я отнеслась не серьезно. Играю с теми же , что и сидя. Я это обязательно исправлю. Спасибо за советы!

Странно видеть только 1 комментарий.Тут только одни классики собрались ? :biggrin:


----------



## _Scandalli_ (8 Июн 2014)

*Иринка*, на Дрангу или Войтенка с Храмковым посмотрите, они больше знают


----------



## Иринка (8 Июн 2014)

Scandalli_ - Спасибо , Кэп :i_am_so_:


----------



## grigoriys (9 Июн 2014)

когда приходилось играть стоя на казенной "России" ремни утягивал сильнее, чем при игре сидя. Инструмент под своим весом провисал и положение правой руки было более естественным. Левый ремень делал короче чем правый (на1-2 дырки). Поперечный ремень застегивал обязательно, часть нагрузки при этом ложится не на плечи, а на спину (на ней мышцы крупнее все-таки). Но поверьте: если есть возможность играть сидя, - нужно обязательно играть сидя, целее будете


----------



## Valah (9 Июн 2014)

Вам сударыня лучше действительно играть сидя. можно использовать барный стул, он достаточно высокий но при этом можно зафиксировать инструмент. Мне с детства пришлось играть стоя, и не просто играть, а ходить и играть (на молдавских свадьбах :biggrin: ) Сейчас приходится играть стоя и одновременно петь - ничего привык . 
В игре стоя, действительно, очень важна физическая подготовка (укрепление мышц спины) и практика. Нужно следить за своими ощущениями, и расслаблять руку (стряхивать напряжение) во время пауз. Так что девушкам играть стоя не рекомендую))


----------



## askurpela (9 Июн 2014)

*Valah*,
Да Вы герой - играть стоя и ходить на свадьбах (да еще и молдавских :biggrin: ) Я не рискую инструментом :biggrin:


----------



## Valah (10 Июн 2014)

*askurpela*,
Я ходил с маленьким Велтмейстером Каприс - он достаточно легкий Сейчас, в основном на "Консоне" 7/8, очень редко на "Супите" (тяжеловата :biggrin: ). При этом не забываю подкачивать мышцы спины и заниматься плаванием (благо живу на берегу Черного моря  )


----------

